# Converting to belt drive



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2004)

I have an aluminum Salsa Mukluk that I am wanting to convert to belt drive. Are there any builders interested in making and installing a coupler in the seat stay? Anyone know of a coupling manufacturer that has a product for this?

Matt


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Nobody is going to want to work on an aluminum frame for that kind of mod. Will need a heat treat post welding, which means $$$.

If you can find someone, awesome. I doubt any framebuilders want to tackle that for anything you'd want to pay.

-Walt


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Stop being a pansy, Walt!

THIS:









Plus THIS:









To be clear, this is just a joke. Please no one try to do this. And no offense intended to the OP -- that's a reasonable question. Just something (I thought) funny.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

That is almost as nice as my hacksaw...you know it's a good tool when it looks like it smells bad and maybe will give you a disease if you touch it.

-Walt


----------



## Noah240t (Oct 21, 2015)

What about a drop out mod cut. 

Cut the drop out between the seat stay and chain stay, a simple machining job for a backing plate of 1/8" stainlessand spplint back together with countersunk hardware?

Then of course the rear alignment would be off...

Just thinking out loud... 

Maybe its not worh it, or maybe you couldnt even spread the stays to slip a belt through? :/


----------



## m-gineering (Feb 5, 2012)

a belt isn't a chain: alignment is critical and the setup should stay aligned even if you stand on the pedals. Which translates in beefy chainstays, usually heavier than is needed for ferrodrive.
The belt is much wider and 'chain'rings should be as large as possible to keep the tension within limits. This might give you clearance issues with the chainstay.


----------



## AlexBiking (Feb 12, 2018)

I recently put a belt drive on my bike with Veer's conversion kit. That way you dont need the coupler in the seat stay because it's spliced to attach around your frames rear triangle. Had it for a bit now and its been great with no issues, so I would recommend it! https://www.veercycle.com/products/synchronous-belt-conversion-kit-for-multi-speed-bike-frames


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

@AlexBiking: I'm no longer interested in belt drive, but I'm interested in knowing just for knowledge's sake - got any pics of the belt splice device? I think you have too few posts on this forum to attach pictures just yet, so it'd need to be in the form of a link. I didn't see a pic on the veercycle website that satisfied my curiosity.


----------



## AlexBiking (Feb 12, 2018)

Veer cuts them themselves. I don't know exactly what you want to see from the belt splice device? i think they cut it using a CNC mill, but you should definitely hit them up if you're curious. They've been super responsive and helpful.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

you can see the section of spilced belt that uses small pins to fasten it together. no idea how they fasten though..

found on twitter- 





i can't embed it, but it's just a gif of the belt going together


----------



## AlexBiking (Feb 12, 2018)

You have to use a riveter that they sell, not sure its up on the website but when I ordered they let me know and I bought one with it from them. It basically just presses the pins flat and flush on the other side of the belt .


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Neat!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

There used to be a spliced belt available for H-Ds. 

I'd like more detail on this Veer system, eg what pitch is it using?


----------



## AlexBiking (Feb 12, 2018)

It's an 8mm pitch, 12mm width. It's got smaller teeth then the gates carbon drive, but it seems to run pretty well.


----------

